
Acme – A framework for distributed reinforcement learning - dennybritz
https://github.com/deepmind/acme
======
mosselman
'Acme' might very well be the worst name for any project. I am guessing it
makes searching for anything about it through a search engine next to
impossible.

------
dennybritz
A paper with more details can be found here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.00979](https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.00979)

------
tmoney1818
You know this is legit when the install instructions mention JAX.

------
enriquto
Completely tone-deaf to name this with the same name as a well-known text
editor.

------
MintelIE
Acme is an editor.

~~~
Veen
It’s an old name that has been used for many products and businesses:
whistles, bricks, anvils, traffic lights etc. It’s also a fictional brand from
the Road Runner cartoons. It is in no way original to the Acme editor.

